# How many mice for a 20 long and topper?



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I am thinking once I upgrade my fish of giving the mice the 20 long and getting a tank topper. How many could happily live in here?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

A 20L can easily handle 10 mice. I'm not sure about tank toppers, either how much that increases your capacity or how much it'll get used. They always seemed to flimsy for me, but then I have several cats.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a 20L and am just finishing up a DIY wood and wire mesh topper. Much better than buying one! It seems like waaay too much room for 5 little guys. I might keep 1-2 more from my next litters though (;

being liberal with space, I would stick 10-ish in there, with the topper. Personally, I wouldn't stick more than that in there because I like them to have lots of space. If you're less concerned with that, then 15 still seems reasonable.

Even though the topper ads activity space, they probably will still do most of their living in the tank part. for that reason, I wouldn't put many more than the tank alone would support.


----------

